# North Kent meet - deposits required.



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 16, 2011)

Good evening one and all.

OK, we're just under two months away from our chosen date of Friday 8th April.

Unfortunately, it's time to cough up some cash.

I require a deposit of Â£15 from the following please:

Golfmmad 
Golfmmad's mate Terry 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty 
dieseldave 

Can you please send a cheque made payable to  *Mr D J Halliday* 

And please send them to:

*9 Clare Way, * 
*Bexleyheath* 
*Kent* 
*DA7 5JU* 

Can you also write your forum name on the back of the cheque so that I know who's paid.

I'm not sure if I've stated before but we'll do nearest the pin plus, an additional bonus on the day will be a 'beat the pro' competition on either the par 3 13th or 17th.

Many thanks one and all.

Dave


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 16, 2011)

Where abouts are you going to be playing mate? I live in Eltham, you still accepting other players, and if so, is there any restrictions on hc?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 16, 2011)

Where abouts are you going to be playing mate? I live in Eltham, you still accepting other players, and if so, is there any restrictions on hc?
		
Click to expand...

Redlibbets fella -  My place 

Still accepting players of all ability.  You in then?


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 16, 2011)

Will have to clear it with the boss aka the wife, make sure i'm not booked in for a wedding or something, can i bring a mate, and could you link me to more info on the day, price etc please?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 16, 2011)

Will have to clear it with the boss aka the wife, make sure i'm not booked in for a wedding or something, can i bring a mate, and could you link me to more info on the day, price etc please?
		
Click to expand...

You can bring a friend.

The cost of the day is Â£53 which is for bacon roll and coffee on arrival (7:45), 18 holes, ham, egg and chips for lunch and then another 18 holes.

I'll probably sting everyone for Â£5 which will go towards prizes - nearest the pin, best overall points, etc.


----------



## Bratty (Feb 17, 2011)

I require a deposit of Â£15
		
Click to expand...

It'll be in the post tomorrow morning, Dave!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't we just send the Â£5 for prizes directly to James and cut out the middleman? 



Chris


----------



## Bratty (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't we just send the Â£5 for prizes directly to James and cut out the middleman? 

Click to expand...

I'll have him this time, Chris!


----------



## Steve79 (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont actually have a cheque book anymore!!

Internet Banking??


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Auburn, you still accepting people for this? I'm very intersted, looks like a great price, just have to get clearance. 

You say bout prizes for best overall score, what if we don't have an official handicap?


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave. can you PM me your bank details/sort code ? I can pay via a transfer or even paypal?

Dealing with cheques is a faff.


----------



## dieseldave (Feb 17, 2011)

I will put a cheque through your door tomorrow night it's cheaper than sending it.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I have booked it off work and have got clearance from the missus so hopefully you are accepting latecomers to this event.

Let me know as soon as you can and I will get a cheque sent out to you asap.

Cheers,

Davey


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont actually have a cheque book anymore!!

Internet Banking??
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 17, 2011)

Auburn, you still accepting people for this? I'm very intersted, looks like a great price, just have to get clearance. 

You say bout prizes for best overall score, what if we don't have an official handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, still accepting people.  I'll add you to the list.

If you don't have an official handicap then be realistic.  It's a dodgy area in all honesty but state a handicap that you think best represents your level.

The only thing is expect some fairly hostile banter if you win with 100+ points........


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave. can you PM me your bank details/sort code ? I can pay via a transfer or even paypal?

Dealing with cheques is a faff.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 17, 2011)

I will put a cheque through your door tomorrow night it's cheaper than sending it.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely jubbly!!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 17, 2011)

Just an update, the main protaganists are:

Golfmmad 
Golfmmad's mate Terry 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty 
dieseldave
daveyc2k2

AW


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Auburn, you still accepting people for this? I'm very intersted, looks like a great price, just have to get clearance. 

You say bout prizes for best overall score, what if we don't have an official handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, still accepting people.  I'll add you to the list.

If you don't have an official handicap then be realistic.  It's a dodgy area in all honesty but state a handicap that you think best represents your level.

The only thing is expect some fairly hostile banter if you win with 100+ points........  

Click to expand...

Ok thanks for adding me to the list. I keep track of my handicap on golfshake.com and it's currently at 20 so if it goes down before then I will play off whatever my golfshake handicap is at.

I will send the cheque onto you tomorrow morning.

Davey


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 17, 2011)

Auburn, you still accepting people for this? I'm very intersted, looks like a great price, just have to get clearance. 

You say bout prizes for best overall score, what if we don't have an official handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, still accepting people.  I'll add you to the list.

If you don't have an official handicap then be realistic.  It's a dodgy area in all honesty but state a handicap that you think best represents your level.

The only thing is expect some fairly hostile banter if you win with 100+ points........  

Click to expand...

Ok thanks for adding me to the list. I keep track of my handicap on golfshake.com and it's currently at 20 so if it goes down before then I will play off whatever my golfshake handicap is at.

I will send the cheque onto you tomorrow morning.

Davey
		
Click to expand...

Perfect.

Thanks

AW


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 18, 2011)

AW,

Cheque posted this morning, should be with you by Monday hopefully. Are you going to update the list of who have paid when you get the cheques?

Davey


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 18, 2011)

Deposit cheque for Terry and myself, Â£30 on its way Dave. 

Golfmmad.


----------



## Steve79 (Feb 18, 2011)

Money transferred.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 18, 2011)

Good evening

Deposits received so far:

Golfmmad 
Golfmmad's mate Terry 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
RichardC
Leftie		deposit received
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79		deposit received
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty 
dieseldave	deposit received

Many thanks.

Dave


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 19, 2011)

Money transferred.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 19, 2011)

More deposits rec'd:

Golfmmad 
Golfmmad's mate Terry 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
RichardC
Leftie deposit received
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79 deposit received
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog deposit received
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty 
dieseldave deposit received
daveyc2k2 deposit received

Cheques have been paid in today.

I'll check my account online later for any payments made today.

Thanks again

AW


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2011)

Posting mine this weekend


Chris


----------



## funkyfred (Feb 21, 2011)

AW

Sorry AW, meant to do it over the weekend but I haven't stopped with one thing and another. Will sort it tonight.

Cheers

Funkyfred


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 21, 2011)

Updated:

Golfmmad Deposit received
Golfmmad's mate Terry Deposit received
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
RichardC
Leftie deposit received
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79 deposit received
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog deposit received
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty 
dieseldave deposit received
daveyc2k2 deposit received


----------



## rob2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave,

Money has left my account so should be in yours any minute... 

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 22, 2011)

MOre deposits received:

Golfmmad Deposit received
Golfmmad's mate Terry Deposit received
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd deposit received
RichardC
Leftie deposit received
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79 deposit received
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog deposit received
TXL Paid in full
jonadams deposit received
Bratty 
dieseldave deposit received
daveyc2k2 deposit received 

Thanks all

AW


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like a lovely track you boys are playing, take plenty of photos and post them on here for all to envy.


----------



## Redwood (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry chap, I thought I'd mentioned I couldn't make this one.  Have to venture up north for my Sister's 40th.

Sorry.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 22, 2011)

No worries.

Updated list:

Golfmmad Deposit received
Golfmmad's mate Terry Deposit received
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd deposit received
RichardC
Leftie deposit received
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79 deposit received
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog deposit received
TXL Paid in full
jonadams deposit received
Bratty 
dieseldave deposit received
daveyc2k2 deposit received 

AW


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 22, 2011)

AW,

When do you need full payment by? Just out of interst so I know to make the funds available.

Davey


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 22, 2011)

AW,

When do you need full payment by? Just out of interst so I know to make the funds available.

Davey
		
Click to expand...

You can pay the additional on the day with the club pro.

AW


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 22, 2011)

Updated list:

Golfmmad	deposit received
Golfmmad's mate Terry	deposit received
PieMan	
Sawtooth	deposit received
Chrisd	        deposit received
RichardC	
Leftie 	        deposit received
Rob2	        Paid in full
Captgray	
Lig	
Steve79 	deposit received
Funkyfred	
JustOne	
MurphtheMog 	deposit received
TXL	        Paid in full
jonadams	deposit received
Bratty	
dieseldave 	deposit received
daveyc2k2 	deposit received

Thanks again guys.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 23, 2011)

AW,

Just to check another point, are we able to take trolleys for this event?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 24, 2011)

AW,

Just to check another point, are we able to take trolleys for this event?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, trollies in April should be no problem at all.  We're allowed them now so as long as there's no snow in late March, we'll be fine.  I don't fancy carrying for 36 holes......  

If there are any issues with course condition, etc then I'll post during the week of the meet.

AW


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 24, 2011)

More deposits received:

Golfmmad deposit received
Golfmmad's mate Terry deposit received
PieMan deposit received
Sawtooth deposit received
Chrisd deposit received
RichardC 
Leftie deposit received
Rob2 Paid in full
Captgray 
Lig 
Steve79 deposit received
Funkyfred 
JustOne 
MurphtheMog deposit received
TXL Paid in full
jonadams deposit received
Bratty deposit received
dieseldave deposit received
daveyc2k2 deposit received

Thanks all.

AW


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 25, 2011)

Evening.......

More deposits received.

Golfmmad deposit received
Golfmmad's mate Terry deposit received
PieMan deposit received
Sawtooth deposit received
Chrisd deposit received
RichardC deposit received
Leftie deposit received
Rob2 Paid in full
Captgray 
Lig 
Steve79 deposit received
Funkyfred deposit received
JustOne 
MurphtheMog deposit received
TXL Paid in full
jonadams deposit received
Bratty deposit received
dieseldave deposit received
daveyc2k2 deposit received

Thanks

AW


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 1, 2011)

People of the forum, there's still places available for this most prostigious of days.

If you fancy playing my track - twice - with breakfast and lunch thrown in for Â£53 then let me know.

I'll sting you for Â£5 on the day for prizes.

Friday 8th April is the date.

AW


----------



## JustOne (Mar 1, 2011)

Will get the money to you shortly Dave.

James.


----------



## JumpANDSpin (Mar 1, 2011)

What day count me in!!  - JumpANDSpin.... Handicap is 28.


----------



## JumpANDSpin (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry Dave on Holiday on the 8th April... Apologies otherwise i would of joined up with you all.... Dan.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 1, 2011)

What day count me in!!  - JumpANDSpin.... Handicap is 28.
		
Click to expand...

Friday 8th April.

After Sunday's performance I could probably give you 18 shots.....and take the money.....


----------



## LIG (Mar 2, 2011)

Having expressed an interest back in October last year, this had completely slipped off my radar.   

But it's back now.  

Dave: PM sent


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 16, 2011)

Almost there.......

Golfmmad deposit received
Golfmmad's mate Terry deposit received
PieMan deposit received
Sawtooth deposit received
Chrisd deposit received
RichardC deposit received
Leftie deposit received
Rob2 Paid in full
Captgray 
Lig Paid in full
Steve79 deposit received
Funkyfred deposit received
JustOne deposit received
MurphtheMog deposit received
TXL Paid in full
jonadams deposit received
Bratty deposit received
dieseldave deposit received
daveyc2k2 deposit received

Thanks

AW


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 16, 2011)

How are you picking the groups? I assume there will be 5 groups of 4 for this as it appears we have 20 people if Captgray pays up.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 16, 2011)

How are you picking the groups? I assume there will be 5 groups of 4 for this as it appears we have 20 people if Captgray pays up.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, 5 groups of 4 is the plan.

My plan is the following:

There are five people within the group (Leftie, Pieman, Justone, Bratty and me.......) who have already played the course so one of them will be placed within each fourball - that way, each fourball can get some knowledge of the hole, next tee, etc.

The remaining places within the fourballs will be drawn, at random, the week of the Redlibbets meet.

All good?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep that's all good by me, not fussed who I play with as haven't met anyone from here anyway, this is my first GM forum meet.

Really looking forward to it, just gotta try and practise a bit beforehand.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2011)

In drawing it like that you have ensured that there is at least one knob per group.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, Murph!   

Whoever's in your group better bring shades... for the glare off your strides!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2011)

I might go naked, it depends on the weather.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 16, 2011)

I might go naked, it depends on the weather.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you say that - there's a nudist colony that runs down the side of our 12th!!!  

Play in your birthday suit and you'd blend right in.

You'd need it to be VERY warm though.......


----------



## PieMan (Mar 16, 2011)

In drawing it like that you have ensured that there is at least one knob per group.
		
Click to expand...

Not a very nice thing to say about one of my potential playing partners Murph!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 21, 2011)

AW,

Is there any spaces left on this? My uncle may be interested in joining? Have sent him the link and if he is intersted he may post on here but if not may just add as a +1 for me. Although he may not be available, just wanted to check before in case he would be wasting his time.

Cheers


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 22, 2011)

AW,

Is there any spaces left on this? My uncle may be interested in joining? Have sent him the link and if he is intersted he may post on here but if not may just add as a +1 for me. Although he may not be available, just wanted to check before in case he would be wasting his time.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

The more the merrier, pal.

Once he's confirmed, let me know.

AW


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 23, 2011)

AW,

My uncle has checked and he cannot make this event so as we were I believe. Really looking forward to this and hoping to have my Upro GPS in time for it too.

Thanks,


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2011)

Dave, just a query

I will need to use an electric trolley for both rounds and I only have one battery, does the pro shop hire Hillbilly batteries out?


Thanks


Chris


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 23, 2011)

AW,

My uncle has checked and he cannot make this event so as we were I believe. Really looking forward to this and hoping to have my Upro GPS in time for it too.

Thanks,
		
Click to expand...

OK, no worries.

I've got a uPro GPS and you can get Redlibbets on it and it's excellent!  

AW


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 23, 2011)

Dave, just a query

I will need to use an electric trolley for both rounds and I only have one battery, does the pro shop hire Hillbilly batteries out?


Thanks


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Chris, our pro shop hires out GoKarts, I believe.  I'll check for you.

I've only got one battery so I'm hoping it'll last for 36 holes.....


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I may use my first free pro mode on redlibbets and use it on the day, even though I'm not likely to play there again any time soon.

Out of interest are we going to review the day and try and get it in the magazine with pics? Seen a post on this before and thought it would be a good idea?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I may use my first free pro mode on redlibbets and use it on the day, even though I'm not likely to play there again any time soon.

Out of interest are we going to review the day and try and get it in the magazine with pics? Seen a post on this before and thought it would be a good idea?
		
Click to expand...

If the day's a success then I'll probably organise another one later in the year...... 

I'll certainly bring a camera - if others bring theirs then we can have loads of photos of the day.  Plus, if a few reviews are done then maybe it'll feature in GM.


----------



## dieseldave (Mar 24, 2011)

I was at red libbetts today, the course looks good cant wait to play.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

I was at red libbetts today, the course looks good cant wait to play.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah!  A cheeky practice round - my money's on you to win on the 8th......


----------



## dieseldave (Mar 24, 2011)

Afraid not just delivering.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

To be fair, the greenkeeping staff have done wonders given the terrible winter we've had.  The course is closed next week (28th March to 1st April) to allow the greenkeepers unrestricted access to each and every hole so we should reap the benefits of the closure on the 8th.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 24, 2011)

That sounds ominous.   

Hollow tining? Sanding?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2011)

Ours have been pencil tined etc this week but they don't close the course - there would be a riot! Goodness, imagine all those unhappy veterans!Doesn't bear thinking about!



Chris


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Ours have been pencil tined etc this week but they don't close the course - there would be a riot! Goodness, imagine all those unhappy veterans!Doesn't bear thinking about!



Chris
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, the vets asked for a refund on their yearly subscription!    I worked it out as a Â£15 refund.  They play so much golf, it works out that they pay Â£2 a round..... 

To put your minds at rest, the work isn't green related, i.e hollow tining, sanding, etc - it's to get the work done that they can't get done during a normal working week - stuff like divot replacing on some of the fairways that take a bit of a hammering (the 14th springs to mind), a bit of bunker work and tee box work.

Also, answers to a couple of questions I've had:

1) Unfortunately, our pro shop do not hire out HillBilly electric trollies/batteries.

2) The clubhouse will be open from 7:30am with the baguettes served from 8.  

Any other questions then please feel free to ask.

Thanks

AW


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 29, 2011)

If baguettes are being served from 8 what is the first tee off time? I'm really looking forward to this now, will be nice to play a different course with different people.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 29, 2011)

If baguettes are being served from 8 what is the first tee off time? I'm really looking forward to this now, will be nice to play a different course with different people.
		
Click to expand...

8:30 is the first tee off time so a fairly quick breakfast for those out first.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fair enough. Think I have got to leave mine about 6am to get there. Would only be about an hour journey but got to accomodate the QEII in rush hour. Hopefully will be there on time.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 30, 2011)

Dave... how many are actually coming now? Is there a draw of who's out when and with whom?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2011)

Dave... how many are actually coming now? Is there a draw of who's out when and with whom?
		
Click to expand...

You are out at 9.20. Last group. In fact, you're on your own.


----------



## dieseldave (Apr 2, 2011)

What time is the second tee time.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 2, 2011)

I do apologise for not responding - this damn website isn't working properly and it's not alerted me to the new postings!!  

OK, there's 19 runners and riders confirmed.  So, one 3 ball and four 4 balls.

PS - whoever ends up with JustOne gets a free drink - from Leftie..  

The meet is still open to other forummers if anyone fancies it.

I'll be doing the draw for the tee times either Monday or Tuesday night so that everyone knows, in advance, when they are out.  I'll be using set of balls number 2 and the machine 'Arthur'..  

As I said previously, I'll put the forummers who have played the course out seperately so that each grouping has a bit of local knowledge/course direction.

I'm really looking forward to the day..


----------



## dieseldave (Apr 2, 2011)

Great reply.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys, I played the course today - it was closed all last week for the greenkeeping staff to do their magic and...

the greens have been hollow tined (sp?) and sanded!!!  

I just thought I'd warn you before Friday.

AW


----------



## Leftie (Apr 3, 2011)

Hollow tined or spiked?

If spiked, then shouldn't be too bad by the end of the week although they might then put fertiliser down which then has to be watered in, which then...................

Oh, what the hell, it will be the same for everyone 

It might even slow that wicked right to left break that slopes away from you on the first


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 3, 2011)

Hollow tined or spiked?

It might even slow that wicked right to left break that slopes away from you on the first   

Click to expand...

They have the big, round holes in them - that's hollow tined, isn't it?

Erm, I three putted the first today...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2011)

Guys, I played the course today - it was closed all last week for the greenkeeping staff to do their magic and...

the greens have been hollow tined (sp?) and sanded!!!  

I just thought I'd warn you before Friday.

AW
		
Click to expand...

Hollow tining normally sorts itself out within a few days so I reckon your greens would be ok for Friday Dave.
Woodhall Spa's have been done this week-end and they should be immaculate by the 16th.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 4, 2011)

Fingers crossed it's not as bad as Chart Hills! I played the day after hollow-tining and my god it was an absolute lottery!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2011)

Need lots of rain, and they will recover. If Smiffy is playing, we'll get rain on Friday. All day.

Nearly everywhere gets hollow tined this week. It's hollow tining season.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 4, 2011)

Murph, weather forecast is good, good, good.

I trust you've a new outfit to treat us to?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope, I'll be all conservative, probably in black, mourning the demise of my 8i.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

Need lots of rain, and they will recover. If Smiffy is playing, we'll get rain on Friday. All day.

Nearly everywhere gets hollow tined this week. It's hollow tining season.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Smiffy won't be there.  He gave some moody excuse about having to work....  

I think the weather's looking OK for Friday.  Lunch on the veranda??


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

Good evening and welcome to the draw for the Redlibbets 'North Kent GM forum' meet.

This is, truly, the GM meet of the year!!  It's a who's who of the GM forum - the creme de la creme of the golfing aristocracy will be in attendance.  For those of you lucky enough to have tickets - you'll see shots you've never seen before - and trousers....

We're live on SKY sports, you can listen in live on Radio 5Live and online at SKYPlayer.

We've got Jack Nicklaus and Tiger Woods doing the draw.

It's a good job Andy Gray and Richard Keys have gone - with Tiger here we'd have knee deep in sex pests!!  

OK, on with the draw....

1st group - tee 8:30

Pieman
TXL
Golfmmad's mate Terry

2nd group

JustOne
dieseldave
MurphtheMog 

3rd group

Bratty
Golfmmad
Funkyfred
daveyc2k2 

4th group

AuburnWarrior
RichardC
Sawtooth
Rob2

5th group

Leftie
Chrisd
Lig
Steve79 

So, there you have it.  The runners and riders for the 5th major.

I've received requests from certain people to play with certain people.  I did say that I'd draw the groups randomly which I did - I'm a man of my word.  But, if you do want to play with a particular forum member then I'm sure swaps can occur at lunchtime.  Everyone will know how the course plays/is laid out so the groups don't have to remain the same.

I'll be at the club from 7:30 (when the clubhouse opens).  If you have any problems then please PM me or call me on 07702152815.  Please, no mucky calls unless after 11pm....  

We'll be playing off the white tee boxes.

One additional thing - in the morning round, on the par 3 17th (some say our signature hole) will be a 'beat the pro' competition.  Get closer to the hole than the pro and you win a prize - plus you get some bragging rights....  

I'll also sort out nearest the pin and longest drive as well.

All in all, it should be a great day and I look forward to seeing the guys I know and meeting the guys I don't.

AW


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Dave,

All looks good to me and really looking forward to what should be a cracking day!  

Golfmmad.


----------



## rob2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah Cheers for arranging Dave.

Looking forward to it. 

Rob


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2011)

The draw looks good to me, I look forward to meeting my playing partners.

Whats the best way to the club fom the M20, Ashford direction Dave?


Chris


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2011)

All looks good, Dave. Especially as I've dodged the bullet and don't have to play with James! 

Looking forward to it, mate. Thanks for sorting it all out.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good to me, really looking forward to this now. Thanks for organising AW.

Out of interest, does the clubhouse allow trainers or should I bring some shoes with me?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 5, 2011)

All looks good, Dave. Especially as I've dodged the bullet and don't have to play with James! 

Click to expand...

Fecker!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 5, 2011)

All looks good, Dave. Especially as I've dodged the bullet and don't have to play with James! 

Click to expand...

Fecker!  

Click to expand...

You know I'm joking, mate!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

The draw looks good to me, I look forward to meeting my playing partners.

Whats the best way to the club fom the M20, Ashford direction Dave?


Chris
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea - I come from the other direction.....  

I'll ask my Dad - he lives in Ashford  

M20 j3 - M26 j2a - A20 - through West Kingsdown and New Ash Green.

The signage for the club is not the best.  You'll see one sign at the start of Manor Lane - and that's the only one!!!  Drive up Manor Lane - go past the stables on the left, past Butcher's Lane on the right and the golf club entrance will be on the right - about 50 yards after Butchers Lane.

Any problems, give me a call.

AW


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good to me, really looking forward to this now. Thanks for organising AW.

Out of interest, does the clubhouse allow trainers or should I bring some shoes with me?
		
Click to expand...

No worries.

I've seen people wearing trainers and nothing's been said so you should be OK.  I always wear shoes though, just to be on the safe side.....  

You don't need shirt/tie/blazer though.  

AW


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2011)

I've no idea - I come from the other direction.....  

M20 j3 - M26 j2a - A20 - through West Kingsdown and New Ash Green.

The signage for the club is not the best.  You'll see one sign at the start of Manor Lane - and that's the only one!!!  Drive up Manor Lane - go past the stables on the left, past Butcher's Lane on the right and the golf club entrance will be on the right - about 50 yards after Butchers Lane.

Any problems, give me a call.

AW
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Dave - wont be a problem I know the area reasonably well and will just look for Manor Lane


Chris


----------



## LIG (Apr 5, 2011)

I might go naked, it depends on the weather.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you say that - there's a nudist colony that runs down the side of our 12th!!!  

Play in your birthday suit and you'd blend right in.

You'd need it to be VERY warm though.......  

Click to expand...

A sunny 22* is forecast with gentle breezes. Sooooo?????


----------



## funkyfred (Apr 5, 2011)

Just like to say thanks Dave for all your efforts in arranging this meet.

Really looking forward to it   
The pain in my chest has subsided a little and I'm sure that I will be able to close my hand a little more to help grip the club with both hands  but never mind the neck brace comes off on friday morning.  

WHAT OUT TO 150/1 might even have a Â£1 on that myself.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cheers Dave. Looking forward to it. Can't possibly play as badly twice running (v. bad today, visited shank city). Well, maybe I can.....


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

Just like to say thanks Dave for all your efforts in arranging this meet.

Really looking forward to it   
The pain in my chest has subsided a little and I'm sure that I will be able to close my hand a little more to help grip the club with both hands  but never mind the neck brace comes off on friday morning.  

WHAT OUT TO 150/1 might even have a Â£1 on that myself.
		
Click to expand...

Good God - do you have anything that works???


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

Cheers Dave. Looking forward to it. Can't possibly play as badly twice running (v. bad today, visited shank city). Well, maybe I can.....
		
Click to expand...

Erm, us 9 handicappers don't shank!!!  Can you sort this out by Friday please - otherwise I'll have to tell everyone that you're off 10!!!  

Actually, stay as you are - then I'll take all the money.....


----------



## Steve79 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice one Dave, should be a good day and forecast looks good just got to get through two more days of poxy work. 

Got the sat nav so should be ok to get there. 

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 5, 2011)

Just like to say thanks Dave for all your efforts in arranging this meet.

Really looking forward to it   
The pain in my chest has subsided a little and I'm sure that I will be able to close my hand a little more to help grip the club with both hands  but never mind the neck brace comes off on friday morning.  

WHAT OUT TO 150/1 might even have a Â£1 on that myself.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, I've got to play with this guy! 

Shall we get you a buggy ol' boy? 

   

Golfmmad.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm getting really worried about this meet on Friday.

I've just seen the array of colourful(?) trousers on display at the Hanbury Manor meet and I don't own anything like that. Will I be accepted into the "forum fold" in plain trousers?


Chris


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, Chris. It's only certain forum members who like to "dress up". That said, I did go out and buy a pair of garish red trousers for one event!

However, I shall not be wearing those on Friday. Black or beige will be the order of the day.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 6, 2011)

I think there should be a trophy for the loudest clothing 

Looking forward to Friday if the weathers the same as today .


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2011)

I think there should be a trophy for the loudest clothing
		
Click to expand...



Some of them should be banned by the "Noise Abatement Society" there so loud!


Chris


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't worry, Rick and Viscount aren't going.

Just me.....


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't worry, Rick and Viscount aren't going.

Just me.....
		
Click to expand...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !

That's alright then!



Chris


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't worry, Rick and Viscount aren't going.

Just me.....
		
Click to expand...

Murph, you suggested you were toning it down on Friday... change of heart?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wearing predominantly black, as previously stated.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Great, first out.............!!!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2011)

Wearing predominantly black, as previously stated.
		
Click to expand...

Is that in preparation for burying those guilty of slow play?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 6, 2011)

Wearing predominantly black, as previously stated.
		
Click to expand...

Is that in preparation for burying those guilty of slow play? 

Click to expand...

We're playing Stableford so hopefully slow play should be kept to a minimum......


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 6, 2011)

What time are the afternoon tee off's? Gotta let HID know when I'm likely to get home as it's her mum's birthday.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Stableford round Hanbury was still 4 3/4 hours. I guess people still putt out for a 9, as they have paid for a days golf.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2011)

What time are the afternoon tee off's? Gotta let HID know when I'm likely to get home as it's her mum's birthday.
		
Click to expand...

"Late" should cover it!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wearing predominantly black, as previously stated.
		
Click to expand...

Is that in preparation for burying those guilty of slow play? 

Click to expand...

I'm out as a three ball, so might be round pretty quickly. I shall bring a cattle prod for James, he might enjoy it.

I like the idea of sending those who travel the furthest out first. Cunning plan. Sleep deprivation. Some organisers will do anything to get an advantage. If you'd only seen Pieman and my scores from Tuesday, you wouldn't have bothered Dave.


----------



## Steve79 (Apr 6, 2011)

What time are the afternoon tee off's? Gotta let HID know when I'm likely to get home as it's her mum's birthday.
		
Click to expand...

"Late" should cover it! 

Click to expand...

and you will probably fall asleep when you get there anyway!


----------



## dieseldave (Apr 6, 2011)

That will probably be me as i will be putting out for 12.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 6, 2011)

That will probably be me as i will be putting out for 12.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you do just make sure you don't stand to the 'front right' of Murph when he's hitting a ball! Shank is a shot he's been practicing!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 6, 2011)

What time are the afternoon tee off's? Gotta let HID know when I'm likely to get home as it's her mum's birthday.
		
Click to expand...

2 o'clock.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 6, 2011)

Stableford round Hanbury was still 4 3/4 hours. I guess people still putt out for a 9, as they have paid for a days golf.
		
Click to expand...

If the morning round takes that long then people will have about 18 seconds to eat their lunch!!!  

I'm hoping that common sense prevails on Friday and if a player is hitting their seventh from 100 yards in front of the tee (on a par 5) that they'd pick up.  Purely from a pace of play perspective.  I appeciate the 'value for money' view but 4 3/4 hours for a knock around my track is far too long.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 6, 2011)

Wearing predominantly black, as previously stated.
		
Click to expand...

Is that in preparation for burying those guilty of slow play? 

Click to expand...

I'm out as a three ball, so might be round pretty quickly. I shall bring a cattle prod for James, he might enjoy it.

I like the idea of sending those who travel the furthest out first. Cunning plan. Sleep deprivation. Some organisers will do anything to get an advantage. If you'd only seen Pieman and my scores from Tuesday, you wouldn't have bothered Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, did I not mention the other handicap for those travelling from north of the river???

Oh, silly me......

I've organised it with the pro that all those from north of the river - Essex, Watford, etc - will be playing left handed.

That's OK, isn't it???


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 6, 2011)

That will probably be me as i will be putting out for 12.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you do just make sure you don't stand to the 'front right' of Murph when he's hitting a ball! Shank is a shot he's been practicing!  

Click to expand...

And make sure that you're NOWHERE near James as he tends to get his camera out!!! 

And no, that's not a euphamism......


----------



## dieseldave (Apr 6, 2011)

I will dress like an american footballer to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2011)

I shall dress like a pimp!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2011)

I shall dress like a pimp! 

Click to expand...

Can I dress as your tart?


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2011)

I would imagine James will be fulfilling that role!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2011)

I shall dress like a pimp! 

Click to expand...





			Can I dress as your tart?
		
Click to expand...





			I would imagine James will be fulfilling that role! 

Click to expand...

Fight amongst yourselves! I'm wearing some drab stuff and will hardly be noticed in amongst the trees/bracken/bunkers/rough/ponds/ *insert hazard here* etc  

One more sleep... looking forward to it.... praying the greens aren't too shonky


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 7, 2011)

praying the greens aren't too shonky
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, you'll have picked up before you're anywhere near them.......


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2011)

praying the greens aren't too shonky
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, you'll have picked up before you're anywhere near them.......
		
Click to expand...


----------

